# Metallic taste after descale heavenly with citric acid



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there I've just recently bought a second hand heavenly it hadn't been used for a while before I got it I have sorted a problem with a blocked grouphead gave it a back flush made a coffee and it was great thought I would do a descale with citric acid using vintagecigarmans method of 50g citric acid per litre of water. I must have flushed 6/7 tanks of water through but now keep getting a metallic taste just can't seem to get rid of it we have really soft water locally (never had to descale our kettle) and there wasn't any sign of scale build up is there anything that can get rid of the taste or will it go naturally? Many thanks James


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

OK a quick update I've back flushed again ran some more water and then pulled a few shots seems a lot better still a tinge but hopefully will go in a day or so don't think I'll be using that method again I'll try puly baby next time


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Now cured after flushing with bicarbonate of soda apparently it neutralises the acid taste worked for me







thanks very much for the tip El carajillo cheers James


----------

